# Air Cadet official faces sex-related charges



## GAP (28 Aug 2009)

Air Cadet official faces sex-related charges
  Aug 28, 2009 10:51 AM Precious Yutangco Staff reporter
Article Link

The chairman of the sponsoring committee for the Mississauga squadron of the Air Cadets is facing sex-related charges involving a 15-year-old boy.

Peel Region police fear there may be more victims.

On Aug. 10, the victim went to visit a suspect in a Mississauga home, said police. While there, the suspect invited the boy into the bathroom where the victim was apparently sexually assaulted.

The two do know each other, but Const. J.P. Valade said they are not related.

Ashok Gandotra, 54, is charged with sexual assault, sexual interference, invitation to sexual touching and sexual exploitation.

Gandotra is the chairman for the sponsoring committee for the 845 Avro Arrow Squadron of the Air Cadets, based out of Mississauga.

He is scheduled to make a court appearance at the Ontario Court of Justice in Brampton on Sept. 28.
More on link


----------



## gwp (28 Aug 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> Air Cadet official faces sex-related charges]
> 
> The chairman of the sponsoring committee for the Mississauga squadron of the Air Cadets is facing sex-related charges involving a 15-year-old boy. --- Gandotra is the chairman for the sponsoring committee for the 845 Avro Arrow Squadron of the Air Cadets, based out of Mississauga. He is scheduled to make a court appearance at the Ontario Court of Justice in Brampton on Sept. 28.
> More on link



Odd that this would be originally posted under Canadian Military or even on this forum.  The matter has nothing to do with the CF.  The suspect is a civilian the victim is a civilian.  The event did not occur on DND property. There were no members of the CF present.  

The interest the CF has in this unhappy story is whether this person had access to young people because of his "support" to the cadet organization and whether his screening and clearance was up to date. 

The most likely thing that happens in the cadet organization is when a cadet has spent two, three, or six weeks at a summer training centre and does not want to go home.  At the end of their course they hide in a washroom, they hide in a closet or locker ... they really do not want to go home.  On being questioned the cadet reveals that they are being abused at home.  Every summer there are about two dozen such cases where a child reports their unhappy home circumstance after having been safe away from home.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Aug 2009)

Back on topic please.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------

